# The Counter-Terrorism Page



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to The Counter-Terrorism Page



> Since 1995 The Counter-Terrorism Page has been a resource to those studying Terrorism. Our approach is to be free from hyperbole and hype, and focused on presenting the tools and information that is sought by professionals and academics.
> 
> Unaffiliated with any government or NGO, we attempt to provide a balanced resource. The only objective is to provide an environment that stimulates a spirited, thoughtful, and balanced context to examine terrorism. Not to point out the virtues or failings of any individual or group.
> 
> ...



Very good free resource site.


----------

